# New award images posted online



## Darin (Apr 30, 2010)

I have updated the Cincinnati Judging Center website with lots of new award images for 2010. Check them out at http://www.cincijudgingcenter.org

Darin


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, Darin.


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2010)

:clap::clap: What a nice variety of quality plants!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## gooolist (Jun 20, 2010)

*hello*

Nice information you share with us.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

excellent photos!

I wonder why someone is allowed to put a clonal name 'River Valley' on Phragmipedium tetzlaffianum, when only one clone ever existed since it never yielded any seed when selfed (if I am not mistaken)

I love the Phalaenopsis braceana 'Highjack' HCC/AOS


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Really great stuff, thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2010)

Nothing like black on black to create explosive colors! The P. Fiddlesticks is beyond the beyond....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow. Lots of stuff on the awards page.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ...The P. Fiddlesticks is beyond the beyond....


Isn't that a great name?! That plant (or one like it) should be in my collection!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 29, 2010)

Gooolist = SPAMMER!!!


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, got him.


----------

